# YouTube encouraged homicide suspect to surrender, police say (CBC)



## Yrys (9 Mar 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2006/12/21/youtube-arrest.html



> Police in Hamilton, Ont., say they now consider YouTube to be an effective crime-fighting tool after an online clip led to an arrest in a homicide case.
> 
> Ryan Milner, 22, was stabbed to death in a parking lot after attending a hip-hop concert last month.
> 
> ...


----------



## safeboy43 (9 Mar 2007)

Wow, that is amazing. It just goes to show what effects of posting things online. Good or bad..... 

Thanks YouTube!  ;D

Twitch


----------

